# Radon bikes sales?



## trinajstich (8. Januar 2013)

Hello to all!

First I want to apologize for not writing on German language! I hope someone will answer!

I am buying a new bike, and decided that will be a Radon bike. (from www.bike-discount.de)

Can you please tell me (if you know) in which months bike-discount usually starts giving discounts (sales) on radon bikes of current year??

I am planing to buy a ZR Race 29er 2013(don't know yet exactly which model), and I would like to know if it is worth to wait another month (until March or April) to get a even more better price?

Thank you very much!


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2013)

It always depends on how many bikes are left in the store at a certain point of time (end of year). Nobody can predict this.
At the beginning of 2012 Radon promised that there will be no discount until end of 2012. For those who order a bike very early in 2012 it would have been a disadvantage in comparison to those who order at the end of the year when a manufacturer usually empty his store to be prepared for the new announced models of 2013. This decision was fair. Nevertheless there are some daily products (bikes, feature and clothes) that will be offered cheaper. So you have to look frequently / daily if your bike is on the sales list with discount (all the year round).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Januar 2013)

Hi trinajstich,

you should also check the homepage of Bike Discount regularly as there are always "deals of the day". Usually, the bikes are reduced when the new models are released  That means (if you're lucky): When the models 2014 are out, there can be a price reduction. But we don't promise anything!  If you want to ride your bike in March, you should not wait any longer.


----------



## trinajstich (8. Januar 2013)

Thanks for answering!
I am visiting Bike Discount almost everyday! I know there are daily products with cheaper price, but I meant exactly for radon bikes (this: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78468/zr-race-29er-6-0-sram.html). 

So you said that depends on time when new bikes (2014) will be represented. I'm not in a hurry to buy a new bike, because I have my old bike, but I can't wait any longer, just looking all day that Radon ZR 29er 6.0 on internet .. Maybe you can tell me if I will be more lucky (or when the new 2014 bikes will be represented ) if I wait until April or May(that is the maximum of maximum I can wait)??

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Aalex (9. Januar 2013)

good luck with waiting for the 29ers to get any cheaper. 

they were sold out of all 2012 29er bikes by the end of may last year, so there won't be a chance to get a 29er bike with a discount. 

This year the bikes were discounted sometime in august..

so i'd recommend: get your hands on a bike now. to wait is not an option


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Januar 2013)

That is our opinion, too! Usually, the bike season starts in April, so there will not be any price reductions in that time.


----------

